

Show HN: Girl – GitHub README link checker - bdamos
http://bamos.github.io/girl/

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
Rather ironically the link to the Github source page doesn't work unless you
open in a new tab.

(The link in the header)

~~~
bdamos
Thanks, I'm hosting on a nonstandard port on a server. I put the main page
inside a frame hosted on GitHub pages for a better URL, but this broke the
links. Fixed now. :-)

------
evolve2k
Maybe it's just me but it would be nice to have a tick or OK or such next to
the repos that pass and have no issues.

